# Guest Player for DPL



## Lulu (Apr 5, 2019)

I am trying to find out if it is possible to have a guest player play that is not in DPL from another club?  I can't find the rules anywhere.  I believe I know the answer but wanted confirmation to my hunch, since I can't get a straight answer from our coach.  

It is Spring Break, we are just missing a lot of players for this weekend.  

Just curious if any one knows the answer.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 5, 2019)

Lulu said:


> I am trying to find out if it is possible to have a guest player play that is not in DPL from another club?  I can't find the rules anywhere.  I believe I know the answer but wanted confirmation to my hunch, since I can't get a straight answer from our coach.
> 
> It is Spring Break, we are just missing a lot of players for this weekend.
> 
> Just curious if any one knows the answer.


Loan Players
• Loan Players are to be permitted into the DPL
• A Loan player must be a currently registered player on an Academy Club's Non-
DPL team and must be registered with that club in CalSouth between August 1
and March 1 of the current season;
• Loan Players may play a maximum of 6 DPL Games;
• There will be a limit of 3 Loan Players per DPL Game;
• Loan Players may be added to the full time DPL roster at any time but cannot
result in the team having registered more than a total of 22 players per DPL
season;
• The Loan Player cannot play in 2 games per day;
• The Loan Player must be hand-written onto the match report prior to the game;
• The match report must be verified by the opposing team;
• The CalSouth card must be verified by the opposing team prior to the game;
• Any misuse of the Loan Player rule will result in Disciplinary measures taken by
the DPL including but not limited to: fine, player suspension, points deduction,
expulsion from the Loan Player Program, expulsion from the DPL. This is to be
determined by the DPL Trial Board.
GK Amendment to the Loan Player Rule
The Amendment to the Loan player rule, to allow additional flexibility for a GK has been
approved in the following form:
1) A loaned GK can play in two games in a day;
2) A GK be allowed to play more in than 6 games in case of long-term GK injury.
(Details should be sent to the technical committee for approval after the player
has exhausted the 6 game maximum).


----------



## Lulu (Apr 5, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Loan Players
> • Loan Players are to be permitted into the DPL
> • A Loan player must be a currently registered player on an Academy Club's Non-
> DPL team and must be registered with that club in CalSouth between August 1
> ...


 OMG, I think I love you....thank you for the inform.  Where is this information located because I couldn't find it?  

Thank you again, you just saved my girls from killing themselves this weekend since we have two games to play in the same day within 2 hours of each other.  We needed subs for the 2nd and by reading this looks like we can get them.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 5, 2019)

Lulu said:


> OMG, I think I love you....thank you for the inform.  Where is this information located because I couldn't find it?
> 
> Thank you again, you just saved my girls from killing themselves this weekend since we have two games to play in the same day within 2 hours of each other.  We needed subs for the 2nd and by reading this looks like we can get them.


The league and clubs passed out a rule book early on in the season.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 5, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> The league and clubs passed out a rule book early on in the season.


I must've missed that day... thanks


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 5, 2019)

Lulu said:


> I must've missed that day... thanks


Pm me if you want me to send you the file


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 8, 2019)

I believe there is a difference between Loan and Guest player


----------

